# Unit Choosing Dilemma



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Alright, so I've completely ripped my armies guts out its ass, and rebuilt the whole thing completely different. But now, I'm still not sure if I'm happy with it. 

Basically, heres the quickest run down of my list (grouped as they are in game):

Libby
Sang Guard
Sang Priest

Stormraven
DC Dread
DC X5 w/Lemartes

Assault Marines X5 - Melta
Razorback Las/Plas

Assault Marines X5 - Melta
Razorback Las/Plas

Assault Marines X5 - Flamer
Razorback Assault Cannons

Assault Marines X5 - Flamer
Razorback Assault Cannons



Should I swap out two Razors and squads for 2 10 man Assault Squads with Jump Packs?

The list has to be fluffy and SEMI competative. Its a comp tourny, most is judged on compostition of your army with as little cheesy units as possible.


HELP! 
Cheers


----------

